# يوجد تمويل قروض شخصية للمواطنين والمقيمين



## ام ريما2013 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

يوجد [URL="http://www..net/t159849.html"]تمويل [/URL]قروض [URL="http://www..net/t159849.html"]شخصية [/URL]وموسسات وشركات تشمل المواطنيين [URL="http://www..net/t159849.html"]والمقيمين [/URL]بشرط الراتب فوق 5000 ريال وكفيل او كفيلين على حسب المعامله 
تصل 700 الف 
الاهل الريااااااض فقط
لللاتصال عيسى المطيري
0540647388


----------

